# Possible Inlace Acrylester Group Buy



## hilltopper46 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Buy is closed - order went in this morning*

Updated February 12, 2009 - *This buy is closed - the order went int his morning.*
-----------------​This is a group buy on Woodturningz' Inlace Acrylester blanks. You can see the blanks that are available at http://woodturningz.com/Inlace_Acrylester_Pen_Blanks.aspx.

Inlace Acrylester blanks have some unique properties.  There is an informational /  instructional sheet here: http://woodturningz.com/docs/Working_with_Inlace_Acrylester.pdf .  IF YOU HAVE NEVER TURNED THIS, IT IS NOT FOR NEWBIES. It is a brittle polyresin. However, it makes beautiful pens.

This buy includes the following:

All standard Inlace Acrylester blanks, not including the money blank or the cereal blanks.

In addition Woodturningz is in the process of introducing 4 new '_Diamond' series_ Acrylester Blanks such as the one shown here: http://woodturningz.com/IA/IA71.jpg . The one shown is called 'Galaxy'. 'Gold Pulsar' http://woodturningz.com/IA/IA72.jpg is a black based blank with a gold fleck. I have no pictures yet to show of the other two.  'Red Nebula' will be a red base with the same fleck as 'Galaxy'. And, 'Milky Way' will be a silver fleck in a white background. We are allowed to order these (sight unseen - at least for now) on this buy.

*Pricing:* Prices do not reflect add-on for shipping and other charges from Woodturningz to me. My estimate is that this adds about $0.35 per blank to the price below.

For the regular Acrylester Blank, standard 100+ pricing is $2.25/blank. (I will cancel the buy if I cannot get orders for 100 standard blanks).

For the 'Diamond' series, 20+ pricing is $4.50/blank.  If we get orders for 100 or more combined Diamond series blanks the price drops to 3.50/blank.

*Shipping* for the USA will be Flat Rate Priority.  I can get up to 20 blanks in a 'VCR' flat rate box and envelope (~$5.00).  From there, up to about 100 or so in a small flate rate box (~$11.00). For all orders, even if I underestimate shipping in the initial calculation, the blanks will not ship until full payment is received.

*International shipments* will be handled on a actual cost basis.  For international shipments I will add a large estimate to your billed total and refund any remaining when the order is shipped. NOTE: I WILL NOT FALSIFY THE CUSTOMS DOCUMENTS. PayPal is the only form of payment accepted for international orders. For all orders, even if I underestimate shipping in the initial calculation, the blanks will not ship until full payment is received.

*Payment:* PayPal is preferred.  The charge for PayPal is (as usual) $0.30 plus 2.9% of the total, including shipping, and will be added to your total before you pay. Money order or bank check will be accepted if the payment arrives before the order date. NO PERSONAL CHECKS. If you can't stand PayPal and want to pay by Credit Card I have an alternative, but it is slightly more expensive than PayPal - PM me.

*Timing:* I am now taking orders for this group buy.  I will close the buy for additional orders on February 9 at 6:00 PM CST (GMT-6). Based on prior experience with Woodturningz, you may possibly have the product in your possession before the end of February.  I am planning to travel for business 2/22 though 3/3.  I hope to be able to ship before I leave, but If I cannot, shipment will occur after 3/3.

If you care to, you can use the attached Excel Sheet to calculate your estimated order.  It also contains links to individual pictures of the blanks. You can return the sheet to me as an order if you wish. Attach it to your response or PM me for another email address.

Either use the attached spreadsheet to order your blanks or list the blanks you want below.  I am not accepting orders for the money blanks or the cereal blanks.
===============
Update 2/9/2009

Here's what I have so far - please review the number of blanks and let me know if we are in agreement.  If I have missed someone's order, please let me know ASAP. I will PM PayPal Amounts as soon as I finish this edit.

*Name                    Number Blanks*
PenturnerJohn           13 (Paid)
1TJTurner                Cancelled
Darley                      16 (Paid)
Yooperbird                11 (Paid)
Leehljp                      8 (Paid)
Chris99210                19 (Paid)
Bruce K                     18 (Paid)
RonEd                       26 (Paid)
Tracker18                  15 (Paid)
SkyWizzard                17 (Paid)
SkipEvans                  20 (Paid)
Me                            ?? (~20)


----------



## bruce119 (Jan 22, 2009)

Just a thought I know a wile back we did a buy with I think wood pen pro. I think his prices are just about the same. And I really like his acrylic I have been waiting for another acrylic group buy. I think he gave a good deal with the group and WPP I think looks a little better and it's already round. Just a thought I am in ether way.
Bruce


----------



## pssherman (Jan 23, 2009)

hilltopper46 said:


> ....In addition Woodturningz is in the process of introducing 4 new '_Diamond' series_ Acrylester Blanks such as the one shown here: http://woodturningz.com/IA/IA71.jpg . The one shown is called 'Galaxy'.  I have no pictures yet to show of the other three.  'Red Nebula' will be a red base with the same fleck as 'Galaxy'. 'Gold Pulsar' will be a black based blank with a gold fleck. And, 'Milky Way' will be a silver fleck in a white background. We are allowed to order these (sight unseen - at least for now) on this buy.....



Here is a link to a picture of a pen I just posted using the new Galaxy blank:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=41890


----------



## pipecrafter (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey Tony,

I'm in for 6-10 of the diamond series.  Thanks!


----------



## MikeMcM1956 (Jan 23, 2009)

Tony,
I'd be in for at least 10 acrylester and 4 diamond....

Mike


----------



## leehljp (Jan 23, 2009)

8 Diamond (2 of each)
International shipping. (Japan)


----------



## B727phixer (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi Tony,
Put me down for 25 standard(regular).
Thanks for taking the time to do this.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jan 24, 2009)

i'd be interested in some acrylester blanks


----------



## roned23 (Jan 24, 2009)

Tony:

I would be interested in 10 Standard and 8 Diamond.


----------



## jkeithrussell (Jan 26, 2009)

I'd be in for at least 4 diamond and 4 standard.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm bumping this thread.  

Also, I'm on vacation at the moment.  Please post if you have intrest in this buy as I will make a decision as to whether we proceed next Monday, 2/2.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Timbo (Jan 28, 2009)

I'd be interested in 10 regular.


----------



## chris99210 (Jan 30, 2009)

I'd be interested in at least 15 regular and maybe 20 (I just turned one called molten metal last night and it turned into a beautiful Zen pen).  I'd also take 5 of the galaxy.
Chris


----------



## skywizzard (Jan 30, 2009)

I would be interested in at least 10 regular and 5 diamond.  Thanks


----------



## hilltopper46 (Feb 3, 2009)

Bump


----------



## leehljp (Feb 4, 2009)

I wrote in my post here that I wanted international shipping. But in my PM to you I mentioned my USA address. I didn't think I would be back in the States until close to June. I have my tickets and I will be Stateside in April. Therefore, shipping will be to my US address.


----------



## PenTurnerJohn (Feb 4, 2009)

Tony,

Put me down for two each of the diamond series; and five of the regular.


----------



## skywizzard (Feb 4, 2009)

*Order*

I would like to order:

One each (13 total) acrylester numbers:

01
07
10
11
14
18
22
24
26
34
47
53
51

One each (4 total) diamond numbers:

71
71a
71b
71c

PM the total,

Thanks


----------



## Skip_Evans (Feb 4, 2009)

*Acrylester blanks*

I think I will order 20


----------



## Tracker18 (Feb 4, 2009)

I would be in for 10 regular blanks.


----------



## BruceA (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm in for one each of the Diamond series, and 6 to 10 regular acrylester blanks.


----------



## Darley (Feb 7, 2009)

Is this still on?


----------



## hilltopper46 (Feb 7, 2009)

Yes - if everyone orders who indicated we will meet the 100 price on the standard balnks and the 20+ price on the Diamond Series Blanks.


----------



## yooperbird (Feb 8, 2009)

*Order*

Tony - I've attached my order. Please let me know your paypal e-mail and confirm my total due. 

Thanks for doing this.


----------



## Darley (Feb 8, 2009)

hilltopper46 said:


> Yes - if everyone orders who indicated we will meet the 100 price on the standard balnks and the 20+ price on the Diamond Series Blanks.



OK will be in for

2x #21 Ocean mist
2x #30 Golden violet
4x #31 Patriotic
4x #33 Holiday
2x #40 Crimson & Silver
2x #49 Green & Gold

Total 16 blanks


----------



## BruceK (Feb 8, 2009)

Here is my order, thanks for doing this!


----------



## chris99210 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here's my order -- please PM the actual total and I'll send payment via paypal.

Chris


----------



## Tracker18 (Feb 23, 2009)

Recieved my blanks today.That new blank looks good. Wish I would have bought a few. Thanks for doing the group buy.


----------



## BruceK (Feb 24, 2009)

I also got my package today.  Everything looks great.  This was one quickest group buys I've participated in.  Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## yooperbird (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey Tony - got my package yesterday - like the looks of the new blank. Thanks so much for doing this.


----------



## PenTurnerJohn (Feb 25, 2009)

*Package arrived*

Tony, thanks so much for your help with this Inlace group buy.  I like the new Diamond series blanks...and also the Abalone blank!

I also liked your spreadsheet order form.

Keep up the good work!


----------

